# xampp problem



## sumigizlov (Jan 8, 2010)

i have installed xampp on my windowsxp sp2 machine
everything is installed correctly but php is not working
the .php files are executed by the browser but php code is not parsed
i have tried to change httpd.conf file but then apache fails to start
what should be done to correct this problem? please guide me


----------



## prasanna7287 (Jan 11, 2010)

check whether "IIS Admin" service is running. If its running then you have to change the port number for Apache.

Or you can stop the service by.. goto Run --> services.msc 

Find the service "IIS Admin" right click and "Stop".
Now try running "Apache" from Xampp. PHP files must parse now 


Prasanna.


----------



## devgujar (Mar 25, 2010)

If oracle is installed then also XAMPP doesn't work.
Best way is check that some other application is not using the same port that is 80.

use netstat -an command at command prompt to check all ports being used by other applications.

if some other application is using the same port then edit *httpd.conf * file and change port from 80 to something else.


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Apr 6, 2010)

I have installed xampp and made an account in dyndns.org i have also  configured dyndns in my modem but there I am getting this error when i  open my link from a different internet connection.Here is the error.  please guide me how to edit that file . Thanks in advance.

*Access forbidden!*


New  XAMPP security concept:
     Access to the requested directory is only available from the  local  network.
     This setting can be configured in the file "httpd-xampp.conf".

  If you think this is a server error, please contact the webmaster.  
*Error 403*
nikunj.homeunix.com


     4/6/2010 3:33:08 AM
  Apache/2.2.14 (Win32) DAV/2 mod_ssl/2.2.14 OpenSSL/0.9.8l   mod_autoindex_color PHP/5.3.1 mod_apreq2-20090110/2.7.1 mod_perl/2.0.4   Perl/v5.10.1


----------

